

Advice to developers on managing MySQL - dstorrs
http://insidechannelmeter.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/advice-to-developers-on-managing-mysql/

======
brk
Great advice.

You can also easily alter old tables to use innodb if you're running into
performance issues. I beleve the command is 'ALTER TABLE foo ENGINE =
INNODB;'.

